# Sony PS3 Remote pairing



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

anybody have a Sony BD bluetooth remote?? for no reason mine lost
pairing with my PS3 & i can not get it to pair back up....i have read on
avs forum that this is a fairly current issue...i tried all the remedies
mentioned & still it seems dead....wish it had a light so i knew it
it is sending a signal....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I broke this out of the at the movies forum because it really is off topic.

I had a pairing issue that occurred after the last firmware update.

I replaced the batteries, then went into the accessories, BD Remote, and I relearned the remote. You must activate the pairing mode in the PS3 the hold the enter and PS button. I had to do this for much longer than in the past. It took me well over a minute. But it did learn my remote again.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok thanks....it has new batteries but maybe 
i didn't hold the buttons down long enough..


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

So you were able to pair it?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

no...i went to the playstation forums & see where this is
a hit or miss issue with some boxes....i have held the 2 buttons
down for up to 5 mins right next to it & nothing....so if the next
firmware doesn't fix it i will get one of the 3rd party ir remotes
for it.....thanks


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Did you try turning the PS3 off & on then trying to pair the remote ?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes, unplugged it for several minutes...off & on a bunch...
formatted & restored to factory settings...the whole
9 yards & nothing....thats ok...the game controller works
well enough until there is a fix or i get a different one..


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't be of help.

Perhaps if you contact Sony, maybe they'll send you a new remote to try.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

no problem....i don't think there is any help
until sony fixes the software...others have bought
new remotes & get the same results....so it is
something messed up in the box.....or my remote
has died....
thanks


----------

